# Help with starting 5.1 system



## zman_ (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello all,

I recently upgraded my TV to a 55" 4K so I was looking to upgrade my sound system as well. I had a 5.1 system in college, but I sold most of those speakers (party speakers, dubious sound quality) and have been using a 2.0 system with a pair of TriTrix vented cabinet speakers I built a few years back driven by a Onkyo TX-SR606.

I am looking to get a pair of floorstanding speakers to serve as the base for a 5.1 system moving forward. I am looking to spend ~$800-900 and ideally, I'm hoping to take advantage of black friday/cyber monday deals to get the best bang for my buck. I will be looking into acquiring a sub/upgrading my receiver as time goes on, so I want to concentrate on just the front L/R.

I have been looking a variety of brands including SVS (Prime line), HTD (Level 3), KEF (Q500s), Chane (A5rx-c), EMPTek (R55Ti). From what I have been reading, I have focused in on the A5rx-c and R55Ti as the top two, however both of those are out of stock for the immediate future (unfortunate since EMPTek ran a pretty impressive black Friday deal in the past from what I can gather). I am looking for any suggestions about brands/websites that might be running particularly good black Friday/cyber Monday day deals that I could take advantage of to get something in my price range.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Jon is working on his next release of an improved A5 speaker. I'm not sure when they will be ready, but I get the feeling it won't be that long. If he holds true to form he will have a group buy that will be the best price you will get. I would call or email him, let him know what you are thinking & ask him what his time frame is. He has always been great to work with/talk to.


----------



## zman_ (Nov 10, 2015)

I did send a quick email asking if they had some more detailed information about what the "late fall" restock meant so hopefully I will get a bit more information as the A5rx-c are topping my list currently.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Chane A3rx-c might be worth a look.


----------



## zman_ (Nov 10, 2015)

tesseract said:


> Chane A3rx-c might be worth a look.


If the Chane A3rx-c were in stock they would be a more attractive option. With the fact that they are probably going to be restocked along with the A5rx-c, I think I would prefer to stretch the budget a bit and get the A5rx-c rather than the A3rx-c, but I will give them a solid amount of consideration.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

The Chanes are one of those brands that sound much, much better than they have a right to considering their price. They are also one of the few speakers you can buy without an audition and not suffer buyer's remorse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Interesting, the R55Ti speakers are going to be part of the RBH and EMP Tek Black Friday sale even though they are not expected to be in stock until Dec 15. 

Disclaimer; NOVEMBER 27 THROUGH MONDAY, NOVEMBER 30, 2015. 
SALE ITEMS LIMITED TO QUANTITIES ON-HAND, NO RAINCHECKS OR SUBSTITUTIONS. :scratch:


----------

